# Winner of the Soft Flat Help Swag



## ship (Nov 2, 2003)

Since the_marching_penguin was the only non-pro who took time to explain and help Light-er_12, he is the winner of both the Martin moving lights shirt and the Matchbox 20 shirt.

The question can now be opened up to pro’s and others for open discussion in the future on standards for doing this given it’s not too late to help others with similar questions. I will also post the very long and well researched answer for all in review before it becomes a FAQ for other people interested in the subject.

Congratulations on the swag, you earned it.


----------



## TheatreTechie (Nov 4, 2003)

Boy, i guess i should visit this site more often. That would have been a piece of cake for me. Oh well, ill just have to wait for the next one.


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 5, 2003)

TheatreTechie said:


> Boy, i guess i should visit this site more often. That would have been a piece of cake for me. Oh well, ill just have to wait for the next one.



Well yea---vist often--you never know what surprises there are in store over the next several days and weeks.... As for your input to the flats--if you have any techniques or tips to share or add to Ships post--PLEASE post them..this site is about sharing information....


BTW--is that an old Syncrolite on your avatar or an SMG?? 


cheers,
-wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 5, 2003)

For those who don't know where the Soft Flats post is:

it's at http://www.controlbooth.com/postt274.html

you can also use the Search feature to look for information inside posts. The search button is on the top horizontal menu bar in the forums.


----------



## TheatreTechie (Nov 6, 2003)

wolf825 said:


> BTW--is that an old Syncrolite on your avatar or an SMG??
> 
> 
> cheers,
> -wolf



I have no idea. :-( I'm more into set building than lights, but i still do some lighting.


----------

